# Help! - Fin Rot



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

As I mentioned in another thread, I moved two of my pregnant [livebearing] fish into a birthing tank so the others would not eat the fry. The Sunset Platy is doing fine, looking plump as ever, but the Pineapple Swordtail is not. At first, I had no idea what was wrong with her. She absorbed her fry, wouldn't eat and hid all the time. But as time (a day and a half) progressed, I could tell it was fin rot.

What do I do? How long do I have? I know I could just as easily Google this, but I'd really rather hear it from you all. Also, if I can't get antibiotics, is it pretty much curtains for her, or is there another way?


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

*Quick Update:* I did a 25% water change and added aquarium salt (only a tablespoon though because the tank already had 2 tablespoons in there from when I started the tank). I also changed the food I was feeding them.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

If it is 'only' Fin rot you can treat with multiple water changes and a melafix/pima fix treatment for the required time stated on the bottles.
most fish don't get fin rot in water that is cleaned regularly.
However the fact that she absorbed her fry etc makes me wonder what else she has wrong with her.
Can you put her in her own quarantine tank ?
How big is that birthing tank? it must be quite large if you managed to put 2 fish in it.
I sure would not put a platy in with a swordtail either. I am surprised that it is the swordtail who is having the problem- they are often aggressive towards other fish. perhaps the fin rot is nothing more than one fish harassing the other!
Sorry I see your tank is 10 gallon for birthing-- but uncycled- not too good for pregnant fish.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

*-* The water is clean. Always was. I'm fairly vigilant of my tanks. Honestly, I believe it was the move itself that stressed her out.
*-* I was told a 10 gallon was fine by others in this forum. I myself don't believe it needs to be bigger than that because neither of the fish are even fully grown yet.
*-* That signature hasn't been updated. While the tank hadn't gone through a complicated multi-week cycling - as I didn't have time for that before the expected drop - I took many, many steps to make sure the tank was more than safe for the both of them. If it wasn't, then the platy would be dying too, no?
*-* The platy and swordtail together in there was never and is not a problem; they never nip or chase each other or anything like that. My community tank is nothing but platies and swordtails, and it has been working out fine.
*-* A quarantine tank is not an option at this time.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Seems like you have covered all your bases. 
Maybe she has a low type of immune system. I have a betta that seems to get a few spots of fungus on her no matter what I do .She'll go a few weeks with nothing, then develop a few spots that takes another 2-3 weeks to get cleared up. it's a bit frustrating at times, but at least if you know the fish has the tendency you can be alert for it.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

She is the squirrelly type... I opted for Coppersafe instead of Melafix because it was more economical and required less maintenance for the time being. Finals week is coming soon. *sigh* She's doing better though. There's some growth back in the tail and she's swimming around and eating now. I'd say that's an improvement.


----------

